# John Deere 250 skid loader parking brake won't release



## GONZO911 (Nov 29, 2013)

Looking for help with 1999 JD 250 skid steer. The parking brake won't release, this locks out the drive and bucket hydraulics. Have tested and by passed the seat switch and the seat belt switch, replaced the park brake switch, still no movement. Was told the instrument cluster has a module that fails at times. My question is anyone have experience with these that has by passed the module for test purposes. I have the wiring diagram, but no diagnostic charts for module.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure if they are similar but Bobcat won't release if the voltage is low... No clue on Deere though...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Guy has a solution at the end of this thread

https://cattletoday.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=63610


----------



## GONZO911 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks was already there:dancing:. My problem is to get at the valves there is a metal panel over it and is held in with bolts that are buried under dirt. Was hoping for a quick diagnosis with out disassembly


----------



## 80s Dave (6 mo ago)

GONZO911 said:


> Thanks was already there:dancing:. My problem is to get at the valves there is a metal panel over it and is held in with bolts that are buried under dirt. Was hoping for a quick diagnosis with out disassembly


Hey there


----------

